# Men - Are you happy with your build?



## KenpoTess (Sep 24, 2003)

Do you work out  to enhance a specific region of your body?  

What about your physical appearance? Would you change it? 

And if so, why aren't you satisfied with how you look?


Has your physique changed due to the Martial Art you train in ?  Or from other  workouts such as lifting or something else?


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 24, 2003)

I am about 5' 7'' and I weigh about 210 lb. At 200, my stomach is pretty etched out, and I am vascular enough to where it's not gross, but still looks cool. So, I could lose about 10 lbs.

But since my Fiancee' thinks I am fine, and I won't be taking my shirt off til summer next year, I have decided to lift more again, and gain more muscle, leaving the little extra fat to contend with next spring (although I will probably lose some fat in the process). I'd like to gain 15 more pounds by February (Muscle of course), so back to the power lifting!


----------



## Kroy (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm quite content. I'm 6'4/215 lbs with about 10% body fat.  I always add on a few extra lbs over the winter (extra fuel) But I would have to say my quads could use a little more work.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Do you work out  to enhance a specific region of your body *



I work one body part once a week when I "was" lifting weights and will return next week. Just have to make sure the back is in good enough shape.



> What about your physical appearance? Would you change it?



Yes I would, I would like to have a little less body fat with more definition and muscle tone in my lower body.



> Has your physique changed due to the Martial Art you train in ? Or from other workouts such as lifting or something else?



I've been close to the same size since H.S. but I'm always doing things to gain more cardiovascular endurance.:asian:


----------



## pknox (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Do you work out  to enhance a specific region of your body?*


I make sure not to concentrate on one specific region, as that always seems to lead to imbalance and possible injury.  My goal is to be a better MA and also to avoid injury.  I accomplish this through weight training and cardio outside of the dojo.  Back in the old days I spent more times on biceps and chest like every other guy, but MA soon broke me out of that habit.  I'm much more interested in "go" than "show" nowadays.  



> *What about your physical appearance? Would you change it?*


I can't think of too many people who wouldn't want a little bit more definition.  Right now I feel I'm big enough, I'd just like to be cut a little more.  But it's not a real big deal to me, because I feel very strong functionally. 



> *And if so, why aren't you satisfied with how you look?*


It's not so much I'm not satisfied as it would be nice to have -- I'm actually pretty happy with the way I look now, even if it's not totally perfect.  The magazines aren't calling me, but that's OK. 



> *Has your physique changed due to the Martial Art you train in ?  Or from other  workouts such as lifting or something else? *


Oh God yes!  People who knew me before sometimes don't even recognize me now.  I dabbled with MA in college, but started seriously training right afterwards.  At the time I was a little over 6' and about 165, pretty underweight due to the running I did in high school (Cross Country) and college (just recreational jogging).  My endurance levels were high (and my legs have always been very very strong), but my upper body strength levels were not at all impressive.  I currently (about 10 years later) am still the same height (it seems MA doesn't make you taller ;D) and usually hover between 250 and 260.  I don't know my bodyfat levels, but I know they're probably right about average.  I usually start "seeing my abs" around 230 or so.  I definitely fell the increased size and strength is due to weight training and MA -- especially grappling.  If I grapple more than two days a week, my weight usually drops a bit, but I haven't seen the south end of 220 in a very long time.  I am a thousand times healthier and happier with the added muscle.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 24, 2003)

People Refer to me as "The Chubby Bondage Ninja" if that tells you anything about my Physique.  :rofl: 

I have recently joined a Gym, not so much because being chubby bugged me,  but because I need to reduce and control my Bloodpressure before I develop "Head Explody"


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 24, 2003)

At 5'10/145 lbs and about 2% body fat I'm a skinny cuss.  But there is definition when I flex and my leg muscles are well toned. At this point my high metabolism prohibits me from gaining any extra pounds without a strenuous work out regime, which I won't do at this point because I love caves too much and can squeeze through 6 1/4 inches of rock space which leads me into better cave. A choice.  But I'm strong and relatively healthy (w/one bad habit..koff) and can carry a 45#+  backpack up a 2 mile - 1000' elevation gain w/70 degree slope without much trouble and still do a tough 400' vertical deep cave. 
Ya, I'm happy at present but there's always room for improvement.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Do you work out  to enhance a specific region of your body?
> *



Not anymore, I used to try mid section, yet I only put muscle under the outer layer of fat 



> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *What about your physical appearance? Would you change it?
> *



Well there is my nose and then there is that mid section I mentioned, and being 6'3" and 270 lbs, yes some of it is fat, not all though, so I have grown to live with it 



> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *And if so, why aren't you satisfied with how you look?
> *



Well, does this post me look Phat? Sorry, I could not resist.
I am dissatisfied with the amount of work required to loose that last little bit, yet, it is hard to also give up Chocolate. I have no one to blame but myself. On the whole I am healthy though.

Cholesterol

91 to 120 total

HDL 40 to 55
LDV 29 to 35
LVDL 23 to 30

Heart Rate about 72 to 75
BP about 120 to 124 over 78 to 82

Tris' within range forgot them

and Natural Creatine levels in teh blood around 10. Yes that is almost over the top. My Docs says I should never take the stuff  and I never have.




> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Has your physique changed due to the Martial Art you train in ?  Or from other  workouts such as lifting or something else? *



I buitl really good thighs from bike riding long distances, and a good heart rate, yet over time things are not like they were before , yet, like i have said I gave grown into them


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *
> 
> Has your physique changed due to the Martial Art you train in ?  Or from other  workouts such as lifting or something else? *



I forgot to mention that I weighed 155 when I was 20 yrs. old. From lifting I gained most of my weight (210).


----------



## stickarts (Sep 24, 2003)

I do a pretty complete workout. all i would change is to shave a few inches off my stomach but that involves eating less which is torture! I love to eat!! trying to get the motivation to restrict calories and slim down.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 25, 2003)

...boy...I could stand to lose about twenty pounds...then put it back on as muscle...but do I lift...why, yes...I lift my **** outta my computer chair to some more to drink when I'm thirsty...  I felt my best when I was at 190 and could bench 215 as my workout...sigh....then it kinda went downhill from there......and it's still accelerating...


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> Do you work out  to enhance a specific region of your body?



Yeah, I life pints to work my biceps.



> What about your physical appearance? Would you change it?



Got about half a stone of belly to lose, but apart from that, no. If I changed much I wouldn't be me any more, would I?



> And if so, why aren't you satisfied with how you look?



Because bellys don't look nice!



> Has your physique changed due to the Martial Art you train in ?  Or from other  workouts such as lifting or something else?



I do a lot of cycling and as such have large and muscular legs, especially my thighs. Kempo has improved the strength of almost every part of my body I think, especially upper body strength.

Ian.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 25, 2003)

All in all seems everyone so far is pretty satisfied.. none of you have asked if 'this makes you look fat' *G*  

do you guys find your activity level intensifies and slacks off as the season's change?  

Are you more active in Summer.. i

Do you tend to eat more in certain months .. and if so.. why do you think that is?


----------



## pknox (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *do you guys find your activity level intensifies and slacks off as the season's change?
> 
> Are you more active in Summer.. i
> ...



I think I am more active in summer, because here in the northeast, it can sometimes be hard to get outside in the winter.  For me, fall and spring activity are about the same -- they're my 2 favorite seasons, so I probably get out more then than during any other time of the year.  I definitely eat heartier food in the winter, and probably more of it.  Part of it has to do with the cold, but I think the holiday season plays a role too.  Holiday obligations sometimes get in the way of the workout schedule if I don't plan far enough ahead.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 25, 2003)

yeah those holidays should be banned~!!   *shaking head at all the goodies people stuff into themselves from Halloween through Easter *G*  *self included~!!!


How have your activities changed since growing up?   

For the Older guys (35 plus)  Remember playing outside as a kid..  
Why do you suppose as a man gets older the 'fun of outdoor activity dwindles?  or does it just get replaced by adult activites .. 


( I say 35 plus because I don't think video games factored into their child-teen hood )


----------



## RanaHarmamelda (Sep 25, 2003)

Well -- I'm 5'7" and currently weigh 190 -- which isn't good. I should only weigh about 175. *ggrumble* But I got a desk job over the summer, and that didn't help -- especially since my activity levels plummet over the summer, anyway. I hate the heat and humidity. Blah.

So, no, I am not happy with my body right now -- but once I'm done dropping back down to 10% body fat, I will be.

Although, I think I am doomed to always have my gut ...good thing its kinda cute.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RanaHarmamelda _
> *
> Although, I think I am doomed to always have my gut ...good thing its kinda cute. *



heheee thanks for the giggle..


----------



## shotmanuk (Sep 25, 2003)

I'm 265 lb ( 19 stones in British money ) at 6-1, the waist could do with a bit trimmining but I'm happy . Strong and happy!!!! :asian:


----------



## bushi jon (Sep 25, 2003)

I have 4 boys play wrestle and do ma 5 days a week  I am 6'2" 286 pounds I am not fat but want to lose 50 pounds I have 22 % body fat 120/78 bp can still run a mile with out heart attack I lift 350 work out with 275 love my wife and hate winers. Plan to live until I am 100. If I could change anything it would be my *** very flat


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 25, 2003)

hmm Interesting.. I am learning all sorts of  things here *G* I had no idea men stressed over their 'tummys and butts *making notes *G*

Thanks Guys.. this is very educational to us females


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 25, 2003)

...the tummy's the worrisome part...butt...?...males are not aware that we even have a butt...until it starts to itch....if I could get this damn tummy off me...I'd be happy.


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Do you work out  to enhance a specific region of your body?
> 
> What about your physical appearance? Would you change it?
> ...



As long as Tess is happy, I'm happy!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by RCastillo
> *As long as Tess is happy, I'm happy! *


:lol: :roflmao: :lol: :roflmao:


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *:lol: :roflmao: :lol: :roflmao: *



Hey, whats that mean?!?


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by RCastillo
> *Hey, whats that mean?!? *



that it made my day.


----------



## Ender (Sep 26, 2003)

I fret over my baby toes..they got the ugliest toenails on them.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *As long as Tess is happy, I'm happy! *



Thank you Ricky.. at least someone of value appreciates me 





Ender.. yeah those baby toenails are funny things


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Thank you Ricky.. at least someone of value appreciates me *



...who said I didn't appreciate you...it's just that...


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...who said I didn't appreciate you...it's just that...
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, I'll take it, even if it is coincidental!


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 26, 2003)

This little MoBster is 5ft 10, about 11 stone now. I'm pretty happy with the way I look, I have a constant 6 pack, and I dont like small etc. 

I do 100 pressups everynight variating between the back of my wrists and fingers as well as 500 situps when I can be bothered. 


But as long as my girlfriend is happy, I am too


----------



## stickarts (Sep 26, 2003)

Getting a desk job and running a school instead of training for myself all of the time started me on the downward slide!
I am crawling back up to where i should be slowly but surely though increased training with weights, swimming, and karate.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 29, 2003)

I just started this reading this thread and am only at the bottom of the first page where Kenpo Tess asks if old guys still play outside. Yeah, I was out stainign the deck, moving the ladder, staining somemore, moving the...play time, yay!!!

Sometimes I play at mowing the lawn (9500 ssq ft), weeding the garden, placing the flagstone...the next fun thing will be building my daughter a swing set. 

Play time, yay!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chuck _
> *I just started this reading this thread and am only at the bottom of the first page where Kenpo Tess asks if old guys still play outside. Yeah, I was out stainign the deck, moving the ladder, staining somemore, moving the...play time, yay!!!
> 
> Sometimes I play at mowing the lawn (9500 ssq ft), weeding the garden, placing the flagstone...the next fun thing will be building my daughter a swing set.
> ...



Hey Chuck.. Now Must I tell you.. Fun and playing doesnt' involve ladders ~!!  *G*  

Thinking you need to lay down the power tools and pick up a rock and skip it in a pond


----------



## pknox (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Hey Chuck.. Now Must I tell you.. Fun and playing doesnt' involve ladders ~!!  *G*
> *



Unless you're in the WWE.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Unless you're in the WWE.  *



ohhhhhhhh now ya tell me *G* 

Oh Chuck.. are you mayhaps in the WWE.. *wondering what exactly the WWE stands for *giggles*


----------

